# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak'ta Türkmenlerin Durumu

## ceydaaa

sssds.jpgOsmanlı'nın Musul vilayetinin İngiltere tarafından haksız bir biçimde Türkiye'den alınması, Türkmenlerin Anadolu'dan kopmalarıyla sonuçlanmıştır. Bunun sonucunda giderek daha fazla Arap milliyetçiliği temelinde tanımlanan bir ülkede azınlık durumuna düşmüşlerdir.

Türkmenlere karşı Irak devletinin tavrı zaman içinde değişikliğe uğramış ve istikrarsız bir seyir izlemiştir. 1925'te ilan edilen anayasada hiçbir etnik gruptan söz edilmediği gibi Türkmenlerden de söz edilmemiştir. Ancak 1932'de Irak devletinin İngiliz mandasından çıkarak bağımsızlığını kazandığı günlerde Irak'ın Milletler Cemiyeti'ne verdiği beyannamede; Irak Türkmenlerinin haklarının korunacağı, varlıklarının tanınacağı, kendi dillerinde eğitim yapmalarına izin verileceği, Türk dilinin Türk bölgelerinde resmi dil olmasının ötesinde, bu bölgelerde görev yapacak memurların mümkün olduğunca Türk kökenli olacağı konularında güvenceler verilmiştir. Çeşitli değişiklikler geçiren bu anayasa, krallık rejiminin yıkılması ve cumhuriyetin kurulması ile yerini 1958 Anayasası'na bırakmıştır. Yeni anayasa Irak'ı bir yandan Arap anavatanının bir parçası, diğer yandan ise Arapların ve Kürtlerin vatanı olarak gösterirken anayasada Türkmenlerden söz edilmemiştir.

Irak'ta 1925 yılında çıkan ilk anayasa Kürtçe, Arapça ve Türkçe olarak basılmıştır. 1950 yılında hükümet, okullarda Türkçe dilinin kullanılmasını azaltmaya başlamıştır. Daha sonra 24 Ocak 1970 tarihinde resmi bir kanunla ilkokulda Türkçe eğitim yapma kararı aldıktan bir yıl sonra aynı hükümet, aynı kararı yok sayıp okulları kapatarak Türkçe ile eğitim yapmayı yasaklamıştır.

Türkmenlerin en kötü dönemi ise, Irak halkının diğer unsurları için de son derece korkunç bir devir olan Baas iktidarıdır. Saddam Hüseyin'in kanlı rejimi ile özdeşleşen bu iktidar boyunca Türkmenler büyük baskılara maruz kalmıştır. Bazı liderler tutuklanıp yargılanmış ya da suni yargılarla hapiste yatmışlardır. Irak hükümeti devamlı olarak Türkmen nüfusunu azaltmaya çalışmıştır. Dolayısıyla şimdiye kadar Türkmen nüfusunu tespit eden tarafsız bir sayım yapılmamıştır. 1957 yılında yapılıp sonuçları 1959'da açıklanan sayımda Irak'taki Türkmenlerin sayısı yaklaşık 567.000 kişi olarak tespit edilmiştir. Bu, tüm Irak nüfusunun yaklaşık %10'unu oluşturmaktadır. Ama Irak Hükümeti her türlü yolu deneyerek bu gerçeği saklamaya çalışmıştır.

----------

